# Fully dressed RB26 engine and gearbox weight?



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

As title, does anyone know? Im _sure_ ive seen this asked before, but my searching skills are clearly pretty damn poor :chairshot

Ideally the full engine weight inc manifolds and turbos :thumbsup:

Cheers in advance


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

SteveN said:


> As title, does anyone know? Im _sure_ ive seen this asked before, but my searching skills are clearly pretty damn poor :chairshot
> 
> Ideally the full engine weight inc manifolds and turbos :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers in advance


In what car?

Mick


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I dont think RB26s will weigh much different no matter what car you put one in, lol.

R32GTR if you want.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

More than a Chev 350....My engine builder couldn't believe how heavy it was!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

When we ship a complete motor on a pellit it usually comes in at around 240-250kg and today one of my guys and I lifted a complete gearbox onto a stand and I'd guess 100kg, so a pretty good guestimate would be 320-330kg complete.

Mind you as Mick said............Obviously it depends on what car your going to be putting it in!!!:clap::clap: Brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

m6beg said:


> In what car?
> 
> Mick


You couldn't make it up.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> More than a Chev 350....My engine builder couldn't believe how heavy it was!


a chev 350 is light compared to most engines!
full ally block! yes please!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

G40tee said:


> a chev 350 is light compared to most engines!
> full ally block! yes please!


i wouldve thought he meant a 350 Chevy engine, rather than some later LS1 engines that were also 350ci.

and the normal 350 Chevy engines were iron block. well, and head as standard.

but like Ford Windsor V8s, dont weigh loads, indeed weigh similar amounts to RB26s and 2JZs


----------

